# Red Shrimp



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I set up the Fruval Edge I got at the Vancouver auction a couple weeks ago.
I put this shrimp in it yesterday and got a shot of it posing today:


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

looks like you got yourself a berried red cherry shrimp


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I was hoping that was what it was


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep. You lucked out with that one.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nice shot, Mike!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks,
I am slowly learning how to take photos with the Macro setting.


----------

